# just saying hello



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

hope you are all having a relatively pain/fatigue free time. My mums coming up today to look after me, i need my mum! Its hard in the summer holidays with a very bouncy 9 year old.My brain says do this do that, my body replies you must be joking. best wishes Wendy xx


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Wendy: Glad you will be having some much needed help!I started physical therapy today for my FM problems, but oh well, the therapist doesnt necessarily believe FM is a real condition. Here I go again.She has to go along with the diagnosis which is on my Referral to Physical therapy sheet, but that doesnt mean she believes in what she is doing.I'm just going to go along and see if her exercises help me at all. I dont think she is necessarily on the right track though.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Wendy, glad to hear you'll be getting some help and support from your Mum. Sorry I haven't gotten round to emailing you I've just started a new job and I'm coming home and literally falling into bed.Hope having your mum there helps make it a little easier for you. I certainly recognise that old brain will body wont chestnut!







Keep well, hugs clair xx


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

hiya emma, im real sorry about your physical therapists attitude, how can they be so ignorant? what the flaming heck do they think is wrong with you, dont these 'professionals' realise you dont exactly come to see them for the tea/biscuits and witty banter, makes my blood boil! went to leeds today with my mum,daughter, friend, and her daughter,for a day of dance and movement! (the irony wasnt lost on me), my mum was trying her best at a spot of ballet, bless her. i had to keep going off to my friends car to have naps, i was so tired, my battery had zero power today, but a good time was had by all.sending you a gentle hug, wendy xx


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Wendy: I was in ballet 25 years plus! Well, Ihad therapy day two today and I changed my mind. She really does a good job. She understands at least myofascial pain and the people who work with her, the whole dept. really do pay attention to you if you say something is hurting. Very very nice people and I really enjoyed the session.I hope you are doing well, and getting some rest!


----------

